# County Employees



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

I live in Fairfax County, VA. One of the Supervisors on the Board has introduced a bill to make all county employees who use tobacco products take a mandatory smoking cessation course.

Here's the link to the story:

Hyland Suggests Mandatory Stop-Smoking Classes for County Employees - Mount Vernon, VA Patch


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

sucks to see but they are probably doing it because Insurance rates are getting ridiculous if you ever smoked in your life.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I work for local govt. This past year they banned any tobacco use anywhere on duty or on govt property including streets and highways. This year all new hires MUST be tobacco free. Next year you will have to sign an affidavit saying that you don't use any tobacco products ever. If you don't then your insurance rates will go up significantly. If you sign and they discover that you do use tobacco you will be terminated. Discovery can be anything = someone sees you in public, you tell someone, you post something, it shows up in a blood or urine test, etc. OH, and employees are REQUIRED to notify their supervisor if they see any infractions of policy.

Now - they aren't going after the clinically obese people that work here; they aren't going after the people whose diet causes diabetes and other disease; they aren't going after alcohol use; they aren't going after prescription med abuse - nope - JUST Tobacco!

BIG BROTHER IS HERE EVERYONE and he isn't a BOTL/SOTL!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

capttrips said:


> I live in Fairfax County, VA. One of the Supervisors on the Board has introduced a bill to make all county employees who use tobacco products take a mandatory smoking cessation course.
> 
> Here's the link to the story:
> 
> Hyland Suggests Mandatory Stop-Smoking Classes for County Employees - Mount Vernon, VA Patch


Your going to see more and more of this! Private sector companies have been doing it for years! Many like IBM give drug screening tests. Bottom line is if they find Nicotine they don't hire you. My friend has worked in their Human resources sector for over 20 years. So i know what he says is true. He told me sadly if you were drinking the night before and your blood alcohol level is over a certain amount the next day they also will not hire! They get lower rates for those that don't drink or smoke. Now with the new health care laws they will tell you what you can and cannot do.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Oy.


----------



## Marcm15 (Aug 5, 2012)

Welcome to the new Amerika....


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Fascism at its best. Like Marc said, go Amerika!

I will say this, Shawn. I'm fat, I admit it, and believe it or not, it's a genetic flaw causing brain tumors that makes me that way. I'd GLADLY pay more to work for your city and pay more for my insurance because I know I'm an expensive client. Gladly. That being said, it's more fair to raise everyone's health care -- but who said life was gonna be fair, not when we're anathema because we enjoy tobacco.


----------



## crgcpro (Jul 1, 2012)

I heard about that on the radio this morning. You're just up the road from me.


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

Yeah I can;t smoke cigarettes however the guy I work with can have Burger King five days a week for lunch. 

Don't forget car insurance. You pay it, but if you have a claim, your deductible and rates go up. Face it, it's not about fixing your car. It's really just for liability insurance. Everyone here has seen small parking lot collisions where there is damage to the vehicles, but both agree to just drive away because calling the insurance company actually costs both people more than just driving away and fixing it yourself. What BS 

Whoopee ! It's Snapshot by Progressive. Put this thing in your car and your car insurance company follows you around for a month by satellite. Hmm. You're at 8th Ave and Prospect street every Thursday I see. . That's the gay place right? or isn't that your secratary's address? Here's a tidbit- Stop using your wife's supermarket "bonus card" for discounts on flowers and condoms. Before your wife figures out why she is getting coupons for them in her email.

What a mess. Thank God I'll be dead in 30 years. Our kids got some real krap ahead of them. And while all of Rome burns, they are fiddling on FacePlace. 
I really worry this next generation not only has no idea what is coming down the pipe, but are ill equipped to deal with it. 
Heaven Help us.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Just because your paranoid doesn't mean they ain't watching LOL!


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Just because your paranoid doesn't mean they ain't watching LOL!


isn't that in a song by Nirvana. :lol:

Edit:
You're just jealous because the voices in my head aren't talking to _you _


----------



## gcbright (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi,

Just waiting for genetic testing to start for firms hiring. After all, if you want to save insurance money in the group plan by eliminating people with bad habits, why not save even more money by not hiring people with the potential for certain conditions. SIGH

Also check that family history that should make all of us into unemployed.

Thanks


----------



## Marcm15 (Aug 5, 2012)

Lets not forget the Great City of New York where you can not legally buy a 32 ounce soda....Nanny Bloomberg also sent NYC Health Dept workers to the Storm Ravaged areas of the city and they issued violations to the NYC Firemen who were VOLUNTEERING to serve hot food to those who lost everything... This is a sick world we are living in and its getting sicker by the minute...


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

gcbright said:


> Hi,
> Just waiting for genetic testing to start for firms hiring. After all, if you want to save insurance money in the group plan by eliminating people with bad habits, why not save even more money by not hiring people with the potential for certain conditions. SIGH
> Thanks


_
...funny thing.. ever notice the rates never go down as they drop anyone who may possibly have a claim? _

People support all the legislation behind all this too, because it's "good for us" . They never get the big picture. People need to read a history book.


----------



## gcbright (Dec 1, 2012)

Bondo 440 said:


> People support all the legislation behind all this too, because it's "good for us" . They never get the big picture. People need to read a history book.


Hmmm Les Miserables hit the silver screen this Christmas. Do you think anyone out there will get the idea?

Thanks


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

I pay an extra $520 per year in insurance premiums as a tobacco user and definitely get the $20 per paycheck of enjoyment out of it.


----------



## gcbright (Dec 1, 2012)

mcgreggor57 said:


> I pay an extra $520 per year in insurance premiums as a tobacco user and definitely get the $20 per paycheck of enjoyment out of it.


Does your company limit you to the low option high deduction plan? That is the latest trend in this area. If you are over weight, smoke, or use tobacco in any form, then you are limited to a low option insurance plan with them.

Thanks


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

No, they actually offer a $20 per pay period discount for non-tobacco users. The plan and deductible options are the same regardless.


----------

